# Gap between 2 Jobs-Can I Stay on legally ?



## shravank30 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi

I am an Indian citizen and have come to NZ on a work visa of 23 months where my designation and Employer has been mentioned in the visa
I am working for the IT industry and there is quite a demand for my skills locally


I am finding myself stifled in the company and intend to leave the company if the position does not change

I can get a job in another company but there may be a delay between my getting a job and resignation from the company.

Moreover the jobs that I would be getting would entail 3-6 months working only and then I may again have a gap in working till I find a new employer.

My query is how many days I can stay legally in New Zealand after my current jobs ends

Thanks for advising


----------

